# Solved: Fonts not showing up in MS Word



## sync (Apr 15, 2004)

The fonts are still available in Excel but no longer show up in Word. Previously created documents only display in 'Web' view. I tried repairing Word as well as uninstalling and reinstalling it, but that didn't help.
The version is Office 2003 running in Win XP.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Sounds like another case of a corrupted normal.dot file. Close Word, find all instances of normal.dot, which may be hidden, and then delete them. Open Word and it will create a new normal.dot file that, hopefully, will fix your problem. Let us know if this works for you, please.


----------



## sync (Apr 15, 2004)

I found out the problem this morning. A second printer was recently hooked up to this computer. It's a thermal label printer that is installed as a generic text device. This was the default printer. When you set the regular printer as the default then the fonts show up.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Excellent! Then you can mark your problem as Solved. See instructions at the top.


----------

